# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  رأيك في مستوى غاسروكا في مباراة الأمس !!

## احمد الحبر

*رأيك في مستوى غاسروكا في مباراة الأمس !!

*

----------


## غندور

*حسب رايي احسن مدافع في كشف المريخ الان يحتاج الي مزيد من التواجد في التشكيلة كاساسي
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*لم يفقد تركيزه ويستطيع صد الكور المشتركة والعالية ويحتاج للثقة فقط
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

حسب رايي احسن مدافع في كشف المريخ الان يحتاج الي مزيد من التواجد في التشكيلة كاساسي




يا شيـــــــــــــــــــــــخ انت بصحك ؟!!!!!
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*رغم انه جالس بالكنبة برضو احسن من غيره يحتاج مزيد من المشاركات
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كاسروغا كان صخرة الدفاع امس وللأسف مصعب وسفاري كانوا علة المريخ ومعاهم اكرم الارعن واتمنى تثبيته بجانب طارق مختار وابقاء سفاري في الكنبة حتى يراجع نفسه 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*غاسروكا يحتاجكم فامنحوه الثقة
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*اجدع زول بالرغم من الكنبه ولكن قالها صراحه
انو اساسى بأتراكو وبالمنتخب ولو رحل من المريخ
سيكون اساسيا بالفريق الذى يلعب له لاعب كلو ثقه 
ولايحتاج حتا لثقتنا فيه فقط يحتاج التواجد بالتشكيله 
وعلتنا فى كربنه الذى لايحسن اى شئ

كاسروكا 100%

*

----------


## مصعب علي

*لاعب تمام 
لكن دفاع المريخ ما بنصلح حالو حتي لو اتي نستا نسبة لوجود سفاري الماسورة
                        	*

----------


## نفطنيو

*الو غاساروكا مدافع متميز جدا وكلنا شاهدناه مع اتراكو الرواندي غاسا وبرغم عدم مشاركاته ولكنه قدم مردودا اكثر من رائع ووقع للدبابة النيجيرية مايكل بالمرصاد واخرجه من جو المباراه في الشوط الثاني فهنيا لنا به ما يحتاجه فقط مؤازه منا ومواصلة في المشاركات واتمني ان يشركة كاربوني في مباراه ام درمان بجانب نجم الدين في الدفاع او بجانب طارق مختار في حال لعب نجم الدين في المحور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*حسب رؤيتي المتواضعة فانني اري في غاسا مشروع نجم كبير .. فهو لاعب مهاب قوي في الالتحامات .. وهو يحتاج فقط للمشاركة المتواصلة واعطاء الثقة .. اعطوه الثقة ولن تندموا
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*100% لاحظ غيابه من التشكيلة الرئيسية ودخوله أساسياً في مباراة ضد فريق بوزن الترجي
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*





لاعب تمام
لكن دفاع المريخ ما بنصلح حالو حتي لو اتي نستا نسبة لوجود سفاري الماسورة




هسة سفاري امبارح مالو ..الاقوان ماجات بالسايد بتاعو وثانيا مشكلة المريخ تنظيمية منذ رحيل كروجر منكم لله يا اعلام المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مدافع مكانه التشكيلة لعب مباراة كبيرة فى الشوط الثانى رغم الحكم عليه بالاعدام فى يونيو
*

----------


## sonstar

*كاسروكا مدافع ليس بالسؤ الذي تحدثة عنه الصحافه وبعض جماهير المريخ
في اعتقادي انه يعيبه بطئ في الحركه وهذا هو عيبه واتمني له النجاح ولكن 
ليس معني هذا انه يمكن اشراكه اساسيا  في دفاع المريخ .........
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*غاسروكا :
عبارة عن سلحفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء !!
مشيهو في الواطه فااااول !!
عتاااااااااالي من الطراز الأول !!
للذين انخدعوا في غاسروكا أقول : ولولا وجود سفاري لكان عرفتوا غاسروكا مظبوط !!!
قال غاسروكا قال !!
جانبية :
كلام الاستاذ الكبير مامون ابوشيبه يستحيل يقع واطه !!


*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا شيـــــــــــــــــــــــخ انت بصحك ؟!!!!!



آهآ......بعد 15  مشاركة هنا رأيك شنو؟؟؟


*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة من عمود مامون ابوشيبه الصادر صباح اليوم 
					
				

* ومما زاد الطين  بلة إقحام المدافع الرواندي الضعيف غاسيروكا والذي كان أحد أسباب الهزيمة  حيث لم يكن له أي دور دفاعي عندما كان أصحاب الأرض يضغطون في الشوط الأول،  بل شكل ثغرة وتسبب في الهدف الثالث بتصرفه البليد عندما انسحب للداخل  تاركاً الفرصة للاعب الخصم لينفرد وتأتي ركلة الجزاء.

* سفاري غطى كثيراً على ضعف الرواندي حيث كان يطارد المهاجمين  بالجهة اليمنى "منطقته" واليسرى "منطقة الخازوق الرواندي".. وللأسف الشديد  تلقى سفاري البطاقة الصفراء الثانية ليفقده الفريق في مباراة الإياب!!





لله درك يا استاذ يا كبير
                        	*

----------


## رندوش

*كبقية لاعبي المريخ في مباراة الامس 
يحتاج التركيز 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

آهآ......بعد 15  مشاركة هنا رأيك شنو؟؟؟






والله يا فارس مرات أحس كأنكم كنت بتشاهدوا في مباراة أخرى !!
أنا عايز أعرف غاسروكا عمل شنو في مباراة الامس غير انو كان واقف عووووووووود بس وتسبب في الهدف الاول والثاني ؟!!
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مأمون ابو شيبة .. انت احد الصحفين الذين دمرو المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ارى ان الوقت لم يحن للحكم عليه وكما قيل فمباراة الامس مباراة للنسيان
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الصحفي مامون ابو شيبة دمر اللاعب غاسروكا وطالب بشطبه في يونيو من بداية الموسم
اتمنى ان يجلس غاسا حتى نهاية الموسم
                        	*

----------


## نفطنيو

*عزيزي الفاضل مامون هذا رأيه لوحده وما تحدثنا عنه نحن رأينا ايضا لكل منا حرية الرأي نحن نري انه مدافع من طراظ فريد والسيد مامون ابو شيبه يرأي انه سلحفاء لا بد من اختلاف الاراء ولا شنو يا مان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مافيهو كلام تب 
ويكفي انه ثبت مهاجم الترجي النيجيري في الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				عزيزي الفاضل مامون هذا رأيه لوحده وما تحدثنا عنه نحن رأينا ايضا لكل منا حرية الرأي نحن نري انه مدافع من طراظ فريد والسيد مامون ابو شيبه يرأي انه سلحفاء لا بد من اختلاف الاراء ولا شنو يا مان
			
		


هذا الصحفي عليه ان يحفظ ارائه لنفسه ولا يطلقها على الملأ
فهو طالب بشطب غاسروكا من اول مبارة له ,,ماذا يمكن يفعل هذا في اللاعب اضطرتت لمقطاعة الصدى بسبب هذا الصحفي
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*غاسروكا افضل مدافع ولكنه مظلوم لكن لمن انتقدوا سفاري سفاري لعب بصورة جيده فقط لياقته نقصت ومصعب مسكين التجربة كانت قاسية عليه وارجو من الاعضاء الكرام عدم التحدث عن اداء مصعب لانه لاعب صغير ويمكن ان يهتز بسبب تحمله مسئولية الهدفين الثاني والثالث لن نلومه من اول خطا لانه مستقبل الزعيم وانا متاكد انه سيكون مفتاح التاهل على حساب الترجي هنا .
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*من الافضل ان يلعب موسى امام موسى الزومة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عندما اقتبست من عمود مامون ابوشيبه الفقرة التي يتحدث فيها غن غاسروكا ليس لكي أؤكد على وجهة نظري التي كونتها من خلال اداء اللاعب !! لكن سبب الاقتباس يعود لأن الاستاذ الكبير مامون ابوشيبه معروف بأنه افضل صحفي مريخي يستطيع أن يقيم اداء اللاعبين في المريخ وبشهادة الجلافيط قبل المريخاب !! ..
وفي تقديري الخاص من يريد أن يقرأ لكاتب موضوعي فاليقرأ لمامون ابوشيبه !!

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

مافيهو كلام تب 
ويكفي انه ثبت مهاجم الترجي النيجيري في الشوط الثاني



ثبت مين يا عم رياض ؟!!!
الشوط الثاني الترجي وقف عن الارسال بسبب الضغط الهجومي الذي مارسه لاعبو الزعيم على الترجي !!

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*





عندما اقتبست من عمود مامون ابوشيبه الفقرة التي يتحدث فيها غن غاسروكا ليس لكي أؤكد على وجهة نظري التي كونتها من خلال اداء اللاعب !! لكن سبب الاقتباس يعود لأن الاستاذ الكبير مامون ابوشيبه معروف بأنه افضل صحفي مريخي يستطيع أن يقيم اداء اللاعبين في المريخ وبشهادة الجلافيط قبل المريخاب !! ..
وفي تقديري الخاص من يريد أن يقرأ لكاتب موضوعي فاليقرأ لمامون ابوشيبه !!








الجلافيط يحبون كل صحفي يدمر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## زى العجب

*فى رأيى الشخصى غاسيروكا أفضل مدافعى المريخ فى مباراة الأمس..
فى الهدف الأول كان الوحيد بين 4 مهاجمين للترجى نسبه للتمركز الخاطى
لبقية المدافعين..
الهدفين الثانى والثالث أتيا من الجهه اليسرى ولا نلوم مصعب لقلة خبرته
بمثل هذه المباريات ولأننا نعلم بأنه لاعب المستقبل بالمريخ..
مع الوضع فى الإعتبار قلة مشاركات غاسيروكا فقد أدى مباراة ممتازه..
أعتقد أنه قد حجز مكانه فى التشكيله الأساسيه..
تخريمه..أبوشيبه صحفى كبير لكن من أساسيات النقد الرياضى عدم الحكم
على لاعب قبل أن يأخذ فرصته كامله,كما أعيب عليه روحه الإنهزاميه على الدوام كما نعيب على آخرين تمجيد اللاعبين وإعطاءهم أكثر مما يستحقون..
مع ودى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الجلافيط يحبون كل صحفي يدمر المريخ



كثيرون اشادوا علم الدين هاشم وعبد المجيد عبد الرازق فهل هؤلاء يريدون أن يدمروا المريخ ؟!!!
جانبية :
الحرف الذي يريد أن يدمر معروف الرائحه !!

*

----------


## gafar

*لعب بروح قتاليه عاليه واجاد الرقابه لمايكل اينرامو ..ولكن هذا لايمنع من انه بطئ بعض الشئ
بالنسبه لموقعه الحساس الذى يحتاج الى لاعب سريع
                        	*

----------


## galag77

*يا  جماعة  ماتضحكوا على أنفسكم  نحنا  مغلوبين ثلاثة  وكلها  أخطاء 

دفاعية  وهو موجود  أذن  ماذا  أضاف  للمريخ  لا  دافع  ولا  غطى  

أخطاء  زملائه  يا  جماعة  الكويس  كويس  الناس  لاتختلف  عليه

أما  أنصاف  النجوم  سوف  يظل  الخلاف  عليهم  قائم  وضعوا  فى  بالكم

أنه  لاعب  محترف  يأخذ  راتبه  بالدولار  ************
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				كثيرون اشادوا علم الدين هاشم وعبد المجيد عبد الرازق فهل هؤلاء يريدون أن يدمروا المريخ ؟!!!
جانبية :
الحرف الذي يريد أن يدمر معروف الرائحه !!




لان عبدالمجيد وعلم الدين يقفون مع الهلال من باب الوطنية والهلالاب يحبون من يقف معهم
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*غاسروكا لاعب خبرة وظهرت خبرته في مباراة الامس ومستواه افضل من جميع المدافعين في مباراة الامس
                        	*

----------


## مهودا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة faras
					

حسب رايي احسن مدافع في كشف المريخ الان يحتاج الي مزيد من التواجد في التشكيلة كاساسي



أؤيد بشدة هذا الرأي الفاهم الواعي 
*

----------


## ijaimi

*لاعب صاحب تفكير جيد
لكن بطئ الحركه
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




			
				 لاعب صاحب تفكير جيد
لكن بطئ الحركه








البطئ يمكن معالجته
                        	*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*فقط يحتاج لمباريات كثيرة..حتى ينسجم مع سفارى
                        	*

----------


## مكاوي

*والله كان اكثر من رائع 
*

----------


## احمر شديد

*رغم ان رجفة البداية كانت جماعية ، ولكنه كان الافضل في دفاع المريخ بالامس وهو جدير بالمشاركة اساسيا وممكن اقول انه بعد نصف الساعة الاولى أدائه كان 100% واستخلاص وتمريرات صحيحة
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*رأى شخصى بحت :
مدافع مثالى للاتى 
طويل القامة 
قوى 
لاتعوزه الرشاقة 
مرفوع الراس دائما مما يساعده على القراءة السليمة للملعب 
يجيد بداية الهجمة ..وتسليم الكرة بصورة صحيحة للزميل وهذه الصفة كانت بائنة فى 
مباراة الامس فى( الشوط الثانى)كل الكرات هو من قام بالتحرك بها والتقدم للامام 
وتسليمها للاعبى الوسط ومن يشكك فى ذلك عليه انتظار اعادة المباراة اليوم وليشاهد
كاسروكا الشوط الثانى 
ايضا فهو غيور وقد اعجبنى عندما اراد الحكم المرتشى  مصافحته بعد نهاية المباراة 
فرفض ذلك وأشار اليه بيده (انظر الى السماء ) فأحرج الحكم بذكاء 
يحتاج فقط للثقة ونفض غبار الكنبة ليعود كاسروكا الذي شاهدناه مع المنتخب الرواندى 
ودورة سيكافا 
يتميز كاسروكا بضخامة الجسد ورغم ذلك فهو متناسق , ومثل هذه الاجسام 
تتميز بقوة التحمل واللياقة العالية وتحمل فى جوفها مايسمى( بالقلب الرياضى )
لا ارى فيه عيبا ظاهرا واتمنى الا يفقده المريخ بسبب كتابات الانطباعيين من الصحفيين
امثال ابو شيبة ومن سايره .. فهو مثلا يستطيع تحمل عنف اللاعب(علاء  شلاليت )
بل ويمكنه ايقافه عند حده ويكفى البارحة مافعله باللاعب النيجيرى انرامو فى الشوط 
الثانى اذ الغى وجوده تماما بعد ان تكاتف دفاع المريخ ومحاوره لاسانا وقلق 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

رأى شخصى بحت :
مدافع مثالى للاتى 
طويل القامة 
قوى 
لاتعوزه الرشاقة 
مرفوع الراس دائما مما يساعده على القراءة السليمة للملعب 
يجيد بداية الهجمة ..وتسليم الكرة بصورة صحيحة للزميل وهذه الصفة كانت بائنة فى 
مباراة الامس فى( الشوط الثانى)كل الكرات هو من قام بالتحرك بها والتقدم للامام 
وتسليمها للاعبى الوسط ومن يشكك فى ذلك عليه انتظار اعادة المباراة اليوم وليشاهد
كاسروكا الشوط الثانى 
ايضا فهو غيور وقد اعجبنى عندما اراد الحكم المرتشى  مصافحته بعد نهاية المباراة 
فرفض ذلك وأشار اليه بيده (انظر الى السماء ) فأحرج الحكم بذكاء 
يحتاج فقط للثقة ونفض غبار الكنبة ليعود كاسروكا الذي شاهدناه مع المنتخب الرواندى 
ودورة سيكافا 
يتميز كاسروكا بضخامة الجسد ورغم ذلك فهو متناسق , ومثل هذه الاجسام 
تتميز بقوة التحمل واللياقة العالية وتحمل فى جوفها مايسمى( بالقلب الرياضى )
لا ارى فيه عيبا ظاهرا واتمنى الا يفقده المريخ بسبب كتابات الانطباعيين من الصحفيين
امثال ابو شيبة ومن سايره .. فهو مثلا يستطيع تحمل عنف اللاعب(علاء  شلاليت )
بل ويمكنه ايقافه عند حده ويكفى البارحة مافعله باللاعب النيجيرى انرامو فى الشوط 
الثانى اذ الغى وجوده تماما بعد ان تكاتف دفاع المريخ ومحاوره لاسانا وقلق 





دا الكلام :  :1 (11):
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الصحفي مامون ابو شيبة دمر اللاعب غاسروكا وطالب بشطبه في يونيو من بداية الموسم
اتمنى ان يجلس غاسا حتى نهاية الموسم



حقيقه الراجل ماعندو شغله غير غاسا 
وانا كنت منزل بوست بهذا الخصوص
ولكن ربنا مع المسكين شوف عين ماتنظير
غاسروكا 100%
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نفطنيو
					

عزيزي الفاضل مامون هذا رأيه لوحده وما تحدثنا عنه نحن رأينا ايضا لكل منا حرية الرأي نحن نري انه مدافع من طراظ فريد والسيد مامون ابو شيبه يرأي انه سلحفاء لا بد من اختلاف الاراء ولا شنو يا مان



الحبيب رأيك مازى رأى الصحفى 
كم صحفيين بمناقرتهم طيروا لعيبه
ومدربين وما كروجر ببعيد

*

----------


## آدم البزعى

* كان مفروض ياخذ الفرصه لانه مدافع مهم
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة galag77
					

يا  جماعة  ماتضحكوا على أنفسكم  نحنا  مغلوبين ثلاثة  وكلها  أخطاء 

دفاعية  وهو موجود  أذن  ماذا  أضاف  للمريخ  لا  دافع  ولا  غطى  

أخطاء  زملائه  يا  جماعة  الكويس  كويس  الناس  لاتختلف  عليه

أما  أنصاف  النجوم  سوف  يظل  الخلاف  عليهم  قائم  وضعوا  فى  بالكم

أنه  لاعب  محترف  يأخذ  راتبه  بالدولار  ************



الحبيب اليد الواحده مابتصفق


*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

الصحفي مامون ابو شيبة دمر اللاعب غاسروكا وطالب بشطبه في يونيو من بداية الموسم
اتمنى ان يجلس غاسا حتى نهاية الموسم
















* ومما زاد الطين بلة إقحام المدافع الرواندي الضعيف غاسيروكا والذي كان أحد أسباب الهزيمة حيث لم يكن له أي دور دفاعي عندما كان أصحاب الأرض يضغطون في الشوط الأول، بل شكل ثغرة وتسبب في الهدف الثالث بتصرفه البليد عندما انسحب للداخل تاركاً الفرصة للاعب الخصم لينفرد وتأتي ركلة الجزاء.






دا كلام صحبك مع راى الناس دى كلها هو مصر 
يطير كاسروكا والله يا ابشيبه الله يدينا خيرك

*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مدافع كان يستحق ان يكون اساسيا من بداية الموسم 
ودليلا على ذلك مباراة الامس تحديدا في الشوط الثاني 
عندما اوقف النيجريري اينرامو عند حده ولم يصبح له 
اي وجود 
حقيقة مدافع ظلم كثيرا بوجوده في مقاعد الاحتياط 
طيلة هذه الفتر .
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*في الشوط الثاني قدم مردود طيب بخلاف الشوط الأول ، مزيد من الحضورفي مباريات الممتاز حتى يتم الحكم عليه نهائي قبا فترة التسجيلات القادمة في يونيو .
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*لاعب ذو تكوين جسمانى مثالى ولايفتقر لملكات المدافع الجيد. اعتقد انه لم يكن فى كامل لياقته فى بداية الموسم مما ادى لابعاده واثر ذلك كثيرا فيه. بمستواه الحالى افضل من سفارى التائه تماما ويلعب باسمه منذ بداية الموسم. 
*

----------


## alhawii

*لا غبار عليه وكان أكثر من ممتاز بس الأعلام السالب هو المشكله
الزول ده كان أحسن مدافع فى المباراه وكان بلعب بروح قتاليه أفتقدناها 
لازم يلعب طوالى عشان حساسية المباريات
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله أنا شايف الزول دة كويس وممكن يتطور لكن مشكلتو بعمل فاولات ولعبو خشن محتاج شغل من المدرب  والمريخ محتاج للاعب يكون مهاب من المهاجمين بعد سفاري ما بقى لعبو (لين) والله ما متذكر سفاري ده آخر مره إنزلق في كورة  
*

----------


## دكتور كارلوس

*assalam 3leikom
alra7il idaho asbat ino gassa agal min almerreikh fi cecafa fi awal mobarah m3 attraco 
3moman ombare7 kan 3endo m7assen wo masawe
lo wazno nagas shwea wektesab 7sasiat al mobariat momkin ylakhbit  7esabat altasgeelat fe shahr june 
*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور كارلوس
					

assalam 3leikom
alra7il idaho asbat ino gassa agal min almerreikh fi cecafa fi awal mobarah m3 attraco 
3moman ombare7 kan 3endo m7assen wo masawe
lo wazno nagas shwea wektesab 7sasiat al mobariat momkin ylakhbit  7esabat altasgeelat fe shahr june 



يادكتور كارلوس هاك المعلومة دى :
كاسروكا لم يلعب المباراة الاولى ضد المريخ فى سيكافا 
لانه كان بصحبة المنتخب الرواندى والذى كان يلعب ضد 
المنتخب المصرى حينها ... ولعب المباراة النهائية مع 
ثلاثة آخرين من المنتخب الرواندى ايضا....
يعنى حكاية مقولة الراحل ايداهور دى انساها 
*

----------


## محمدين

*ملك المدافعين بلا منازع ... أتمنى يلعب بجواره طارق مختار وسفارى يقعد كنبة ... ولأول مرة أحمد الله لأن سفارى سيغيب عن مباراة الرد.
                        	*

----------


## دكتور كارلوس

*amshe a7dar alkoora  alkano feha labseen akhder fe akhder w shofe azzol algallag alhooba barra khat almarma walkora fe gono wo idaho wessil rayat alcorner
wo lo konta ana ghaltan mataz3l
lanno fi annehaya ma 7a yel7ag cone
*

----------


## africanu

*نعيب عليه الخشونة الذائدة
مع مواصلة اللعب اساسي سوف
يكون اضافة للدفاع المريخي
*

----------


## زياد..ودالهدى

*الرواندى يمتلك قامة وتكوين جسمانى هائل..
ابتعاده عن اللعب التنافسى اضر به..
وهويلعب فى ظا هذه الظروف اعتقد انه قدم مردودا ايجابيا
وبكثرة المباريات سيطمئننا على الخانة الشاغلة كل المريخاب ..خاصة بعد تذبذب مستوى سفارى
                        	*

----------


## متيم المريخ

*من الظلم أن يجلس طوال الفترة السابقة بدون مشاركة مدافع جيد ويمكن أن يعتمد عليه الزعيم مستقبلا في الدفاع .. بمزيد من المشاركات والانسجام مع بقية اللاعبين سيكون المدافع الاول .. مباراة الامس بالرغم من انها كانت الاولي له ولكنه قدم مردود جيد 
*

----------


## وهااج

*النصيحة والله هذا المدافع ممتاز اصبرو علية من دون مجاملة
لانو في الشجاعه والجسارة فقط يحتاج الي فهم من زملاه
العلة كانت امس في تلاتة بس في الدفاع
الحارس اكرم يا خوانا انتو محمد كمال دا مالو مريض
واللة انا دايما بتفائل بية خلونا من اكرم دا الهدف الاول واقف غلط
ليس في منتصف ملعبة الخاص
 الهدف الثاني في نفس الزاوية اللهو فيها
ما كطورة بخخافوا منها 
لو عايزين تفوزا
ابعدو اكرم وبعدين وين الشغيل البشدي الحيل
 يا حليلك يا السعودي بدري الاصابة خرجتك
المهم 
المدافع تمام جدا"
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*لعب بثبات علي الرغم من جلوسة في الكنبة
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*غسروكا كان أفضل واحد في خط الدفاع ثبات وتدخلات بعقل والميزة الكبيرة يسلم الكرة بشكل صحيح فقط يحتاج لإنقاص وزنه ولقليل من الرشاقة 
أما البقية بدأو بإرتباك ومن ثبتوا وأجادو ولا نحملهم كل العبء 
المشكلة الكبيرة للعيبتنا هي السرحان في لحظات وعدم التركيز المفروض في الكرات الثابتة يكون في تلاحم  من المدافعين مع مهاجمي الخصوم ومراقبة لصيقة كما نلاحظ في الكرة العالمية المضايقة للمهاجمين بشدة ليفقدوا التركيز هذه الميزة يفتقدها لاعبي المريخ وهم مسالمين لدرجة بعيدة 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اولا هذا اللاعب لو كان اتيحت له الفرصه بالمشاركه
فى مباريات الممتاز فقط كان ممكن يكون احسن مدافع 
 فى البلد وهذا من سوء تقدير  كاربون
ثانيا  احبتىلو تابعتم المشاركات فى هذا الموضوع تجدون تباين
الآراء فيه فيكم من يرى انه احسن مدافع وفيكم من يرى انه ماسوره
فلماذا تحجرون على مامون ابوشيبه رايه 
احبتى هذا الرجل من مؤرخى سودان المريخ فلا تظلموه
واختلاف الآراء لايفسد للود قضيه
*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور كارلوس
					

amshe a7dar alkoora  alkano feha labseen akhder fe akhder w shofe azzol algallag alhooba barra khat almarma walkora fe gono wo idaho wessil rayat alcorner
wo lo konta ana ghaltan mataz3l
lanno fi annehaya ma 7a yel7ag cone



ياا دكتور كارلوس مافى طريقة تكتب لينا بالحروف العربية ؟ 
... كتابتك دى محتاجة تركيب فهامات اضافية 
والايامات دى السوق واقف ... الفهامات غالية 
هههههه .... تقبل تحياتى 
*

----------


## كشة حموري

*عاسروكا محتاج لمزيد من المشاركات بس..وهو قوة في الدفاع بس حبة ثقة من جمهور المريخ صدقوني سيعود غاسروكا الذي رايناه اول مرة
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*والله جد اثبت انه لاعب مكسب ومزيد من الاحتكاك سوف يكون المدافع الاول فى السودان انا فى رائى انه مكسب  بس يحتاج لى الاحتكاك والانسجام
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*من اميز لاعبى المريخ فى خط الدفاع.... ولكن علة المريخ كانت فى لاعبى الارتكاز
وغياب التغطيه للقادم من الخلف وراجع شريط المباره .. اعطوه الثقه ..
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*كاسروغا قدم مباراة كبيرة أمام الترجي بس ابعدوا مامون ابوشيبة منو
*

----------

